# making a game board do i paint with acyrlic before or after danish oil?



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

going to be making a couple different game boards like chinese checkers etc and they will have some areas that will need to be painted. im using acrylic paints for this. im also going to be using watco danish oil for the finish.

the question is do i paint the parts first before putting on the oil or after the oil is dry?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Throw away the oil; it's only good for starting fires. Top the acrylics with a waterborne poly.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

well i prefer the danish oil over poly


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

practice on some scrap.

I would think it would be primer, paint, wait, and then danish oil.
Then again, the paint might reject the oil.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

well of course i plan to practice, i was just hoping someone had some experience

to clear somethings up the painted part will be small areas like marble holes not large portions of the board. i didnt plan on priming


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I've found that gloss enamel works better than acrylic for marble holes, and put it on last so the other finish doesn't change the color.


----------

